# Sensor de temperatura y humedad para plc



## nahuelselectro (Nov 15, 2012)

Hola gente soy nuevo en esto y necesito de su ayuda. Ando necesitando armar un sensor de temperatura y uno de humedad que tenga salida analógica para poder conectarlo a un plc y tomar sus valores y en base a eso realizar determinados automatismos. 

Según tengo entendido el plc que voy a utilizar acepta entradas analógicas del orden de (0-10v).

Estuve buscando en varios foros de distintas paginas pero no encuentro una solución clara. La mayoría utiliza un sistema de medición de temperatura en el orden de (0ºc a 100ºc). Yo necesitaría que algo que mida de  (-50ºc a 50ºc ). Estuve viendo circuitos que utilizaban el elemento LM35, y en la mayoría de los casos utilizaban algún amplificador como el LM358 para amplificar la salida en un rango de (0-10v), pero siempre usando mediciones de 0ºc para arriba. Y el LM35 da valores de tensión positivos y negativos según sea la temperatura que registre. 

1500mv = 150ºc
 250mv  = 25ºc
-550mv  = -55ºc

Entonces en resumen necesito algún circuito que mida de (-50ºc a 50ºc) y que entregue una salida de voltaje de (0-10v) para ingresarla al plc.

Lo mismo necesitaría con un circuito para medir humedad relativa tanto del aire en un caso como para medir en otro caso la generada por unos electrodos introducidos en la tierra. 

Vi que usan en algunos casos el HIH 4000.

también este circuito el de el registro de humedad tendría que tener una salida de voltaje de (0-10v). 

Espero que me puedan ayudar..  desde ya muchas muchas gracias a todos los que den su opinión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2012)

Si es para uso comercial-profesional te aconsejo que los compres hechos.


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 15, 2012)

Por la forma en que pregunta tendríamos que diseñarle todo. La mejor opción es de 2M.
Además medir el ambiente es muy distinto de medir en la tierra.


----------



## nahuelselectro (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola.  2 metros son para uso particular no comercial, y ademas aca en la zona donde vivo no eh visto que vendan ese tipo de sensores. Si podes pasarme el dato de un lugar que lo haga barbaro.

aquileslor. Yo si quieren subo una foto de los circuitos que eh visto como para que me orienten y ver si ay que hacerle alguna modificacion. Pero estoy seguro que alguna forma de resolver esto ahi. Yo con mis basicos conocimientos de electronica no puedo idearlo por eso recurro a ustedes. Saludos


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Dic 5, 2012)

Buenas yo estoy buscando algo parecido.

Tengo un plc con entradas analógicas, el cual me controla la vivienda y estoy intentando hacer un sensor de temperatura que me entregue de 0 a 10V para controlar las habitaciones. 
Mi rango me valdría entre 0º y 40º, aunque viendo el esquema lo adaptaría a mis necesidades.
Estoy buscando y no encuentro ningún esquema orientativo (puede ser que en el buscador no pongo el termino correcto para le búsqueda).
Si alguien tiene algún esquema  de salida de 0 a 10v y algún otro de sensor de temperatura, para verlo y ver su funcionamiento lo agradezco.

nahuelselectro

Me podrías pasar los enlaces de esos esquemas de 0º a 100º.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2012)

Fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=lm35&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=1480j923400j4


----------



## dexterconexion (Dic 6, 2012)

Fijate si algo como esto te funciona ....

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2012)

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=eGXBUKy6IKm50AHKjIHYBw

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&safe=off&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bpcl=39650382&biw=1024&bih=595&wrapid=tlif135485158397010&um=1&q=sensor%20de%20tmperatura%20y%20humedad&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=TWXBULfVD6SO0QHU4YDIAw#hl=es&gs_nf=3&gs_rn=0&gs_ri=serp&pq=sensor%20de%20tmperatura%20y%20humedad&cp=12&gs_id=4&xhr=t&q=sensor+de+temperatura+y+humedad&pf=p&safe=off&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&oq=sensor+de+temperatura+y+humedad&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=ba7d565bc8e7ed19&bpcl=39650382&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Dic 7, 2012)

Gracias DOSMETROS y Dexterconexion.

He estado mirando las páginas y el esquema.
En principio quiero hacerlo yo, no comprarlo hecho.

El Lm335 va en escalas de 1ºC, igual que Lm35. No?
Quisiera que fuera más sensible.

He estado leyendo un post de Fogonazo, de como medir la temperatura con un polímetro, basado en un diodo 1N4148 y estoy pensando en adaptar ese circuito a otro para que entregue los 0 a 10V.

Mi problema es que desconozco el funcionamiento de los operacionales, pero veo que puede ser buena opción.

También me preocupa la distancia al autómata, que puede llegar a ser de hasta 15 o 20m, por la caída de tensión, aunque creo que se puede compensar por software. No se, primero voy a ver si hago  el esquema y después, solucionare los problemas que me surjan.


----------

